# Trellis Wire Spacing



## Corley5 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm getting ready to install my trellis wires and am wondering what spacing everyone is using. I'm planning a Munson system for the Kay Gray, Valiant and Elvira and a VSP for the Marquettes. My posts are 64" high and I was planning to have the bottom wire at 20", middle wire at 40" and the top at 56" to allow for a 2"X6" cross arm. The bottom wire will someday hopefully also carry a drip irrigation line. Is 20" too high for that? What spacing and how many wires are usually used with a VSP for Marquettes?


----------

